# how to inject in the delts (shoulders)???



## maged (Jun 17, 2011)

never used to inject in delts, so i want to know how to inject and what type of needles to use...


----------



## Kusakup (Jun 17, 2011)

I use 23g 1'' needles. Should be some videos coming out soon on how to safely inject.


----------



## Life (Jun 17, 2011)

25g 5/8" up to 1"

I use 5/8" though. I flex my shoulder and inject in the middle of the front muscle on the side when unflexed.


----------



## M4A3 (Jun 17, 2011)

SpotInjections.com


----------



## BigBird (Jun 17, 2011)

Kusakup said:


> I use 23g 1'' needles. Should be some videos coming out soon on how to safely inject.


 
^^ This ^^ and I keep volume at or below 2ccs per delt.  Unless your delts are the size of ass cheeks (See Heavyiron's delts) then you could probably pin 5 ccs per delt and not feel like you got hit by a truck.  Could get away with 5/8" as well and even 1/2" if you're not covered in whale blubber.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 17, 2011)

Did it once and it fucking sucked. I'll stick to quads. But I would like to try it again some day.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 17, 2011)

23x1 inch pin, stay high up in the delt. Imagine an inverted triangle and pin in that. Only place I pin and I have done 3cc's in my delts.


----------



## Kusakup (Jun 18, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> 23x1 inch pin, stay high up in the delt. Imagine an inverted triangle and pin in that. Only place I pin and I have done 3cc's in my delts.



One of my friends does high doses and said his delt "won't hold" that much.


----------



## bobbyboy (Jun 18, 2011)

I use 25g 5/8 inch and have never experienced any pain or problems. I love pinning the delts, so much easier than glutes for me.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 18, 2011)

Kusakup said:


> One of my friends does high doses and said his delt "won't hold" that much.


 
How big are his delts? They will hold if you inject real slow. Mine do.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Jun 18, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> How big are his delts? They will hold if you inject real slow. Mine do.


 
^This, my delts are pretty big, I've put 3ml in them numerous times!


----------



## Dath (Jun 18, 2011)

Just began pinning my delts...using a 25g 1 inch pin. Lil pain but its a virgin muscle for me


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 18, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> ^This, my delts are pretty big, I've put 3ml in them numerous times!


 
I think we might be related!!  LOL


----------



## Mr.BIG (Jun 18, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I think we might be related!! LOL


 
LOL, seems like it huh!!!!!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 19, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> LOL, seems like it huh!!!!!!


 
Yes it does!


----------



## OutWhey (Jun 19, 2011)

23-25g 1". Never have issues when pinning GP in the delts. Painless.


----------



## IRONATHLETE (Jun 19, 2011)

i use 23g 1". most ive injected is 2ccs no problem


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 19, 2011)

I prefer 23g 1in. Done 2cc with no issues many times. 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## Renegade Labs (Jun 19, 2011)

25g 1" is all you need. I usually go 2 cc in a delt, dont like much more.


----------



## Mikebeasley69 (Jun 20, 2011)

pin 1 inch 23 2cc in each delt every week, the easiest and less painful spot i inject


----------



## Ballgame23 (Jun 20, 2011)

I think the pain thing is different depending on the person. If I go in the delts I'm sore for a day or two. In the glutes I have no issues what so ever.


----------



## maged (Jun 24, 2011)

can i inject with 29g 1/2" ???


----------



## Mr.BIG (Jun 24, 2011)

maged said:


> can i inject with 29g 1/2" ???


 
Yes, if you don't mind taking the time to do so, I would go with the 29g if I was pinning there everyday or every other day, just to have less scar tissue, but as far as pain, 23g or 25g is perfect for me!


----------



## Vibrant (Jun 24, 2011)

how does prop feel when injected into the delt? my glutes were fine when using prop but quads were painful. i could barely walk.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Jun 24, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> how does prop feel when injected into the delt? my glutes were fine when using prop but quads were painful. i could barely walk.


 
I have no pain in my delts with anything I pin! To each there own, some like the delts, some like the quad, I personally will never pin my quad again, tried it several times and it always hurts it so bad I can't walk on it for days!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 24, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> I have no pain in my delts with anything I pin! To each there own, some like the delts, some like the quad, I personally will never pin my quad again, tried it several times and it always hurts it so bad I can't walk on it for days!



I only pin delts, not flexible enough to do glutes and I'll never pin quads again as long as I live. Delts have tons of scar tissue, just have to push through it. Don't even feel it anymore with a 23g pin.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 24, 2011)

I think anything is going to hurt until you get it built up to hold the oil. My quads hurt at first. Now I don't feel anything. Including that first sting when you break the skin. It's nice.


----------

